# Extension ladder was too short



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The stucco guys covered the a/c secondary condensate drain. I watched them setting up to chip it out.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a professional set up to me... what's your issue with this?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've never seen people field fabricate a sturdy platform like that. They were even able to play catch the screwdriver without falling off.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Duplex. Cheap asz LL's. I have my slumlords too. Had a lav and stool auger for one today. Lav was easy. Stool had a 6" spray bottle in it. Had to replace it.

Meanwhile, wannabe rap star is calling around for housing assistance AND complaining about the limited time he gets on his Obama phone.

True story, no lie!


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Duplex. Cheap asz LL's. I have my slumlords too. Had a lav and stool auger for one today. Lav was easy. Stool had a 6" spray bottle in it. Had to replace it.
> 
> Meanwhile, wannabe rap star is calling around for housing assistance AND complaining about the limited time he gets on his Obama phone.
> 
> True story, no lie!


After what I had to pay for quarterly taxes, "don't" get me started !!


----------

